# Which Whisper Filter Is best?



## GDFish234 (Mar 27, 2009)

I was just wondering which of the whisper filters is the best for any tank in general. I always see people saying they have a whisper filter but are never too specific. I mean theres the Whisper EX filtration system, Whisper power filter, Whisper advanced power filter, Whisper internal power filter, and Whisper in-Tank filters. Any replies would be greatly appreciated


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

dont bother with whisper or marineland. if you can get your hands on an AquaClear HOB, that will be the best thing you can get.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

then you must have done something wrong, because i know people who have ac500 (now ac110) running for 15-20 years


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

aspects said:


> dont bother with whisper or marineland. if you can get your hands on an AquaClear HOB, that will be the best thing you can get.


i run nothing but AquaClear HOB filters on my tanks. i have the 110 on my 55gal and use the whisper that came with the tank as a HOB power head i dont even put filters in the Whisper now


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

i had an old whisper that i converted into a HOB c02 diffuser, but only because it was free. otherwise i wouldnt have had it at all. lol


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

I have2 whisper 60's. They were both free and cracked when i got them. I caulked both and they run perfect. One is due for a new impeller i think though. Bottom line, you get what you pay for, whispers are cheap filters that do a decent job, but I really like my Marineland penguin bio wheel and my aquaclear a whole lot better.


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

phil_pl said:


> i run nothing but AquaClear HOB filters on my tanks. i have the 110 on my 55gal and use the whisper that came with the tank as a HOB power head i dont even put filters in the Whisper now


how does that work as a powerhead, they arent very powerful, at least i didnt think they were strong enough for a decent current.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

whispers is also a good name for the product:it makes no noise at all! aquaclears are loud but have more media. if the tanks not in the bedroom, u can go aquaclear. A for original Q: HOB


----------



## comler (Mar 10, 2009)

petlover516 said:


> whispers is also a good name for the product:it makes no noise at all! aquaclears are loud but have more media. if the tanks not in the bedroom, u can go aquaclear. A for original Q: HOB


I have two AquaClear filters running on a 20G and a 29G. Neither makes noise at all when the tanks are full. I ran the 29G about an inch below the normal tank level when I first began cycling it and it sounded like a waterfall in the living room. But, after filling the tank to just below the bottom of the black edging/rim, there is no noise. So, any noise experienced from an AquaClear HOB is most likely from the water level being quite a bit lower than the outlet. 

At least, that's been my experience with AC HOB filters.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

petlover516 said:


> aquaclears are loud



BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA
. 

thats hilarious.

i have MANY aquaclear HOB filters, and they are all pretty silent, and one is over 8 years old. the impeller housing is silent, and the hum of the intake is relatively low considering the amount of water being moved (500GPH in an AC110). the only time you hear anything is when your water level drops and you hear the water falling from the slide into the tank. but if you maintain your tank properly, this should not be a problem.


----------



## GDFish234 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for your opinions guys. I guess I'll start researching a new aqua clear or marineland filter. If the only thing the whisper is really good for is its quietness, then I'll go with the more powerful filter, even if the tank is in my bedroom (I am a *heavy* sleeper, one time I was sleeping and someone slapped me in the face... didn't wake up, untill their loud laughter woke me). 

So yeah, if anybody has a recomendation for a aquaclear or marineland that can support a 29 gallon tank as well as a decent current, it would make life a lot easier.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

An AC50 would be enough for a 29g. I personally "overfilter" the hell out of all of my tanks, (not that there is such a thing. Lol), so I use AC70's on 29-30g tanks, and AC110's on 40g and up.

Definitely go with aquaclear. Marineland is just a waste of money.


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

ALL impeller filters will get destroyed if you kick sand up in them. Sounds like user error to me. Sand should NEVER get in your filter.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

ELewandowski said:


> how does that work as a powerhead, they arent very powerful, at least i didnt think they were strong enough for a decent current.


It works really good for my application, i was just trying to avoid any non moving surface water and get more circulation and it did just that. but i just go a new AcuaClear 50 PH so i dont know if i will be keeping it

however it does serve as a great place to put my bags of ammonia remover


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

you dont need ammonia remover. just chuck the whisper and use the powerhead


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

GDFish234 said:


> Thanks for your opinions guys. I guess I'll start researching a new aqua clear or marineland filter. If the only thing the whisper is really good for is its quietness, then I'll go with the more powerful filter, even if the tank is in my bedroom (I am a *heavy* sleeper, one time I was sleeping and someone slapped me in the face... didn't wake up, untill their loud laughter woke me).
> 
> So yeah, if anybody has a recomendation for a aquaclear or marineland that can support a 29 gallon tank as well as a decent current, it would make life a lot easier.


i run a AcuaClear 30 and a 50 on my 29 gal SW and two AcuaClear 30 PH's and sometimes a 50 on top of that but the filters alone do a great job


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

aspects said:


> you dont need ammonia remover. just chuck the whisper and use the powerhead


i bought it i figure i might as well use it especially since i feed gold fish and end up with some half eaten fish for a day or so(really just trying to play it safe)


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

as long as you keep the tank clean, and you have sufficient bio-filtration, the ammonia levels will be fine. and the AC HOB filters, have lots of rooms for media, so depending how you have it set up, it should have more then enough surface area for beneficial bacteria.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

bahahhahahah. another self proclaimed filter guru.
HOB filter + sand + not knowing what youre doing = user error. dont fool yourself.

guess whay pal, the aquaclear (AC, not AQ) pushes more water then its whisper or marineland counterpart. with the added GPH rating, you will initially kick up more sand then you would with a wimpy whisper filter. and if you werent smart enough to use a short enough intake, or a foam pre filter with a fine sand substrate, its DEFINITELY a user error. the only reason the tetra doesnt kick up as much sand is because its a weak piece of garbage. it has nothing to do with the equipment itself, and everything to do with the clown using it. maybe next time you should do a little reading before setting up a filter.

again. i know people who have had the same aquaclear hob running for 20 years+. just because you dont know how to keep one running, does not make the whisper more reliable. you will NEVER see a whisper or marineland HOB running anywhere close to that long. 

maybe its better you stick to the cheap crappy whiper filters. apparently you dont have the common sense to operate a more involved piece of equipment.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

BAHAHAHAHHHAHA.

now youre trying to justify water parameterts with a filter that holds zero bio-media?

hahahha. case closed. i really dont need to say any more. you obviously know nothing about filtration, and more importantly, are not willing to learn at this point, so its pointless to attempt to educate you. maybe after youre done with your first fish tank, and youre ready to be educated, drop me a line, ill be happy to explain functionality to you.

5 weeks?
HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHA

hilarious


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

whisper HOB filters have no bio media genius. but again, i guess thats a hard concept for you to understand.

40 tanks and you still advocate whisper filters over aquaclear. youre right. you dont know jack.
move on to a new hobby


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

hahahah. further proving how reliable your information is.


like i said. there is no point in trying to explain to someone who obviously has no capacity for the functional property of a proper filter. stick to your cheap whisper filters, if that is all youre capable of operating.


----------



## comler (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey guys... I'd get a lot more out of this discussion if we played nicely together. So, could we tone it down a bit? Please?  We all stand to gain from one another on this forum, but when tempers start to flare, and name calling begins, it gets hard to read a thread with an open mind. 

And remember, sometimes there are good, better, and best, but other times it depends on situations. The world's not all black and white, and through time I have realized there are many more shades of gray in the mix.

Thanks, ya'll and have a great day!


----------



## GDFish234 (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree with comler on this one. Its very hard to make a decision when each filter has its ups and downs, but also with the downs being overshadowed with boasts. Maybe I should explain my situation more specifically so the right filter can be chosen based on the needs of my tank.

What I need is a filter that:

can filter a 29 gallon tank
provide a good sized current in the tank which is the prefence of my current fish (not too stong, not too weak)
can operate with gravel, but operating with sand would be better
may have the 4 stages of filtration (mech. ,chem., bio., and wet/dry)

**P.S. I already have an Aqueon power filter 30 (came with the kit), so if this does already fill the requirements stated above it will also help to know.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

aspects said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA
> .
> 
> thats hilarious.


that is not the 1st time ive seen u rudely laugh at some1. if u care to read my profile, u would notice that im only a kid and insults can get to me, but u should no that other people as well might get mad like i, and laughing at somebodies opinions CAN and WILL hurt people's feelings!


----------



## snowden (May 1, 2009)

GDFish234 said:


> I agree with comler on this one. Its very hard to make a decision when each filter has its ups and downs, but also with the downs being overshadowed with boasts. Maybe I should explain my situation more specifically so the right filter can be chosen based on the needs of my tank.
> 
> What I need is a filter that:
> 
> ...


Very Good info I'm new to this aquarium but my kiddies really enjoy it. So far in a week or so we have gone from a Junk TOp Fin 60 for our 55 gallon to a Tetra wisper 45 and 70. The 70 crapped out the first day the 45 is still working. Now I out a marineland 350 on it today. So far it has made it longer then the Tetra 70....The tetra was gonna go back anyways due to the fact it was bouncing the fish around pretty good when they came to that end of the tank.



petlover516 said:


> that is not the 1st time ive seen u rudely laugh at some1. if u care to read my profile, u would notice that im only a kid and insults can get to me, but u should no that other people as well might get mad like i, and laughing at somebodies opinions CAN and WILL hurt people's feelings!


Very nice way to handle yourself. I must admit you have a great attitude.


----------



## comler (Mar 10, 2009)

GDFish234 said:


> What I need is a filter that:
> 
> can filter a 29 gallon tank
> provide a good sized current in the tank which is the prefence of my current fish (not too stong, not too weak)
> ...


I'll answer this in two parts. First...

The filter you already have, I know nothing about besides what I just looked up on the internet. 

According to the pages I read, that filter is the bare minimum for a 29G tank (rated for a 30G). 
I can not speak for the current, because I don't have one to speak about. 
Regarding the gravel/sand question, I would figure it will work fine with gravel. As for sand, folks have mentioned issues and fixes for that situation. From the sound of it, a prefilter of some sort to keep the sand out of the pickup tube, along with distancing the tube from the substrate would be in your best interests. 
As you already know, this filter has your four stages of filtration.

Second...from my experience


I prefer to use something larger than the bare minimum. That's just the way I am, and I notice a lot of people do that. I think it's good to have more filtration than required. That's why I use an AquaClear 50 (rated for a 55G tank) in both my 20G and 29G tanks. 
As for current, I'm happy with the current in a 20G (I know, yours is a 29G), but I'm not so sure about the current in a 29G. When I put food in the tank, the food that gets caught in the downward current definitely swirls, but I am concerned that I barely see any plant movement. 29G tanks are pretty deep. I am considering putting an airstone in, in hopes of getting a little bit more movement on the side of the tank away from the filter. Do I think there is enough current? For cleaning the tank, surface agitation, and the fish I have, I think there's enough.
I have gravel, no sand. I've run one AC50 for about 3 years, the other one is very new. I have never had a problem. Again, with sand, it seems the way to go is to put some sort of prefilter on the pickup tube.
The AC filters have 3 stages of filtration: sponge (cleans out the crud), carbon, and BioMax. The sponge, I replace when it shrinks to the point that a lot of water is bypassed. At water changes, I rinse it in the old tank water before I discard it. The carbon is carbon, I don't think I need say any more on that subject, except that AC makes other filters to remove ammonia and nitrates which can be placed in that middle section if needed. I've never used them, but they are options I thought I might mention. The BioMax acts as a final filter, but more so as a place for biological filtration via the bacteria that live in the porous media. 

Since I have only used these types of filters, and have formed opinions of other filters from what I've read in forums and reviews plus talking to other tank owners, the AC filters are the only ones I can vouch for. Mine are both quiet running and have been reliable. The water is always crystal clear, the fish are healthy, and the levels are always where they should be. 

I hope that helps you. Sorry it was so long, but I wanted to provide you as much information as I could.


----------



## comler (Mar 10, 2009)

BTW - GDFish234, I have to chuckle when I read your name. I grew up with a guy, whom I still keep in touch with over the years, whose initials are G.D. and his last name is Fish. Quite a coincidence!


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

No matter what filter you get, its always better to over filter. For instance, I run 2 Whisper 60's on one of my 55gal tanks. 

Not saying you need to run 2 filters, but if you get a filter designed for up to 55gal tanks and put it on a 29 gal it will do a better job than the filter designed for a 29gal tank.


----------



## GDFish234 (Mar 27, 2009)

comler said:


> BTW - GDFish234, I have to chuckle when I read your name. I grew up with a guy, whom I still keep in touch with over the years, whose initials are G.D. and his last name is Fish. Quite a coincidence!


GDFish234 is actually a play on my nick name from 8th grade. My friends would occansionally call me "goldfish" (long story), plus my initials are the first and last letters of "gold". Thus the name *G*[old]*DFish234.*

Also, thanks for the very well organized and inormative response about your knowledge of AC filters.


----------

